

Sentiment-sensing software could aid in weeding hostile online comments - bld
http://www.scientificamerican.com/blog/post.cfm?id=sentiment-sensing-software-could-ai-2010-09-29

======
ax0n
Youtube would be a silent wasteland.

------
bld
and a link to the paper, "Anger Management: Using Sentiment Analysis to Manage
Online Communities"

<http://research.yahoo.com/pub/3352>

------
jcroberts
Bastards! ;)

